# Psyker Primarchs



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I tried to search this and surprisingly came up empty handed.

Just a quick question. Which Primarchs were psykers?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnus, Leman Russ was kind of anti psyker but had also had kind of psychic howl, Lorgar, Night Haunter.

That's the only ones that come to my mind atm, I've not seen any of the others possess any powers from the books I've read.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

All the Primarchs bore psychic talents to varying degrees. Magnus the Red obviously topping this scale as the most powerful psyker of the Primarchs, even rivalling the Emperor himself in some regards.

Other Primarchs who are directly known to display psychic abilities are Lorgar (_The First Heretic_), Russ (_A Thousand Sons_), Sanguinius, Corax (_Raven's Flight_), Curze (_Dark King_ arguably as well as his visions) and Horus (which may or may not have been the result of chaos corruption).

But ultimately, all the Primarchs had inherent psychic potential.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sangunius had the power of foresight, Corax could turn invisible (though it was more that he masked his presence in enemy minds than that he actually turned invisible). I think all the Primarchs had some level of psychic ability or potential.

Edit: cursed ninja


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

One step ahead as always. :wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I forgot about Corax, I should really listen to Raven's Flight again. Night Haunter had an awesome power in The Dark King, he could turn out the lights!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet that Malcador was a more powerful psyker than most of the primarchs (besides Magnus).


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Did Angron have any psychic potential?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Potential? Yes
Ability? No (Especially after the heresy after becoming a Daemon Prince of Khorne)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

As said Sanguinius had the power of foresight and was said to have possibly seen his own death at the hands of Horus, yet went to face him anyway. Kudos for the loyalty there


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i thought all of them had it with maybe the exception of Mortarion i am not sure seeing as he detested Psykers and his attitude towards Magnus (the thousand sons) kinda nailed that for me but then again maybe like Lorgar he just hadn't tapped into his


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I see the primarchs as being big vessels of warpstuff, myself. They're crammed to the brim with warp energies, making them harder, better, faster, stronger. Ferrus Manus's death in _Fulgrim_ is a nice bit of support to this theory, what with the blinding flash of escaping warp energies when he's beheaded...as well as the mentions throughout the fight/book of their skin turning aside direct attacks from weapons without so much as leaving bruises. Magnus's size is unfixed, even, and he was reported in _A Thousand Sons_ to fluctuate quite noticeably in size. Their psychic powers are just the leakage of what spills over the brim (from the "flawed"/mutant Primarchs especially, perhaps? Magnus is a cyclops, Sanguinius--with his visions--had wings...)

So I back Dan's envisioning and presentation of the Primarchs, I guess.


----------

